# Recommend Blu-Ray Movies Collection



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi  all,

Suggest the list of movies that are worth watching in Full-HD.

*Note:*worthless movies(for HD) are not allowed


----------



## azzu (Jul 17, 2011)

^ i guess u shud check Must watch movie's thread...
there's no need for Separate thread in my opinion..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2011)

azzu said:


> ^ i guess u shud check Must watch movie's thread...
> there's no need for Separate thread in my opinion..



I also write in that thread..but I believe that thread is dedicated to all movies u watch & not specific to BluRay Movies...


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 18, 2011)

According to me HD is cool and necessary for all new wide screen monitors I watch every movie in HD. you should watch every thing in HD if possible and available. their are no movies which should not be watched in HD, But yes their are movies which u will enjoy most in HD.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 19, 2011)

I can think of only two movies where the detail made a big difference, Pan's Labyrinth and Pitch Black. The Pitch Black version is an extended director's cut.

BUmping thread for interest, wanna know which other movies are especially good on Blu-Ray
know this is going to be totally controversial,  but am just wondering if Blu-Ray systems use some audio channels better, for example Gandalf's voice during the initial sequence with Bilbo after the party and firecrackers in the first LOTR movie sound different when watched on HBO and on Blu-Ray using an otherwise same setup 
And the first 20 minutes of Star Wars Episode III, pretty amazing in HD, waiting for blueray


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is my list of Must Have Bluray:
- Avatar
- Transformers 1 & 2
- Peter Jackson's King Kong
- Jurassic Park (1993)
- Tangled
- Taken
- Iron Man 
- Incredible Hulk
- IP Man 2


----------



## abhidev (Jul 25, 2011)

Final Fantasy - Advent children


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 27, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Here is my list of Must Have Bluray:
> - Avatar
> - Transformers 1 & 2
> - Peter Jackson's King Kong
> ...


Jurassic Park isn't out on Blu-Ray yet. The Jurassic Park Ultimate Trilogy hits Blu-Ray this October.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh yeah id watch Iron Man on Blue Ray just for the credit sequence, but I skipped from mentioning it as the other parts are not that great.
Also, Enter the Void, good movie as it is but glorious on Blue Ray.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Dark Knight


----------



## abhidev (Jul 27, 2011)

Kungfu panda -2


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

Kung Fu Panda 1


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 27, 2011)

You must have Inceptions and TDK Blue Ray print ! 

You must have !


----------



## Anorion (Jul 27, 2011)

@Dark Knight, again, regular version is as good, dark night in blue ray does not even have a killer credit sequence, and the movie is as enjoyable on hand held devices as well

unless you guiz are also talking about the extras that come with the Blue Ray releases, in which case, yeah the Dark Knight had a totally killer extra with all the tech behind batman explained in detail and compared to real life technology

Some Sequences in Matrix Revolutions are really good


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

Fearless


----------



## asingh (Jul 27, 2011)

Tron Legacy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

asingh said:


> Tron Legacy.



Is it worth for 1080p

how about Harry potter deathly hollows 2


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 27, 2011)

asingh said:


> Tron Legacy.


AWesome Choise...

I also Recommend it to watch it 3D s it is jaw falling 3D effects !!



Zangetsu said:


> Is it worth for 1080p
> 
> how about Harry potter deathly hollows 2



harry potter 7.2 had release now in theatres!!
how can you even think to release on Blu-ray yet !!!!

have to wait at least 2 months!!!

BTW i watched it twice in theater in #D : Nice no Very nice Movie!!!

I suggest some Blu ray movie as:
1. AVATAR (the Magnificent visual effect movie)
2. Bourne Series
3. Matrix Series. 
4. Transformer series.
5. Dark knight
6. Back to the future Series!!!
5. Any Michael Bay movie
6. Any Jerry Bruckheimer movie (Prince of Persia etc etc.)


Or else i love all Movies of Steven Spielberg and  Christoffer Nolan Movie


----------



## asingh (Jul 27, 2011)

Basically any movie which has really really quick action is the bang-for-buck (errrm..bang for bandwidth) . 

For example Memento would be darn stupid on HD, but it is a good movie. On the flip-side a movie like Red Cliff (John Woo) would be a visual treat. Has a lot of dialogues, but when the action starts, it really rolls like hell. Gladiator is another good choice. It has wide angled shots and the action sequences (like the beginning siege) are superbly crafted.

Going to be watching 13 Assassins and Shaolin 2011 soon on 1080pi GODNESS.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 27, 2011)

I guess 300 would also make the cut, as it has some stunning visuals.
Also, Gladiator. The scenes are highly detailed in this movie and the close-ups also look intimidating.


----------



## asingh (Jul 27, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> I guess 300 would also make the cut, as it has some stunning visuals.
> Also, Gladiator. The scenes are highly detailed in this movie and the close-ups also look intimidating.



300 would for sure. I have it on HD. Love it.


----------



## way2jatin (Aug 8, 2011)

The Matrix all the parts


----------



## Anorion (Aug 8, 2011)

^again unless its the climax of the third part, animatrix, or the extras on the blue ray, there is nothing that is available extra in the rest of the matrixx. 
Not one person has mentioned extras, why? lol 
people have totally misunderstood this thread. Nolanverse is good on all screens, from the smallest to the largest. PeterJacksonVerse is disappointing on Blue Ray. The only director so far with amazing Blue Ray releases is Guillermo del Toro. Anyone seen how realistic the creatures look on even a pathetic movie like Hellboy II?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2011)

Chronicles of Narnia - The Lion,Witch,Wardrobe


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 9, 2011)

Must have Blu Ray Dvds:

Lord of the Rings  
Matrix
Avatar
The Dark Knight
Inceptions


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 9, 2011)

Narnia Series....Love it..


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 10, 2011)

I have the following:
Avatar
Transformers 2
2012
Gijoe
Scott Pilgrim vs the World
Next
Kung Fu Panda
Toy Story Series


----------



## Baker (Aug 10, 2011)

how much is the cost of each BD movie


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

Baker said:


> how much is the cost of each BD movie



starting from 1k to 2.5k


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Guys any website  from where I can get a Blu-Ray Release date of any movie?


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 11, 2011)

^^
Check here


----------



## Krow (Aug 12, 2011)

Will Kill Bill Vol 1 be worth it?


----------



## asingh (Aug 12, 2011)

^^
Hell ya....!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2011)

@clmlbx: Actually I want to know the Blu-Ray Release date of Kung Fu Panda 2?


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 12, 2011)

^^ 14 November


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 12, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys any website  from where I can get a Blu-Ray Release date of any movie?



here you go....
Blu-ray Disc Release Dates | High Def Digest



clmlbx said:


> ^^ 14 November



Source...


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 13, 2011)

^^

Kungfu Panda 2 Blu Ray Release Dates

 UK : 14 November  :: Source

 US : 11 October  :: Source


----------



## mitraark (Aug 31, 2011)

No one bothered to mention _*Sucker Punch*_ ?


----------



## R2K (Aug 31, 2011)

^^
I was going to suggest sucker punch 
The visual effects are just mind blowing and can only be enjoyed in HD


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 14, 2011)

The Adventures of Tintin (2011) is must in Blu-Ray


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 29, 2012)

Aren't there any other Good Blu Ray release post December 2011?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 30, 2012)

^^Wikipedia./IMDB

1.Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs.
2.300
3.Avatar
4.Transformers 2&3
5.Every Pixar Release!!!
6.Kung Fu Panda 1&2
7.Tintin
9.Harry Potter & Deathly Hallows Part 1&2
10.Tron Legacy.

Phew..Thats enough for now..
BTW most of these are Animated Featured Films and Are Must Watch ON HD since these movies fetaure hell lot of eye candies and Superb VFX.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 30, 2012)

twilight 1 and 2..


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 30, 2012)

is The Adventures of Tintin (2011) released in Blu-Ray?


----------



## prabhu.wali (Mar 30, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys any website  from where I can get a Blu-Ray Release date of any movie?



head to Blu-ray, Blu-ray Movies, Blu-ray Players, Blu-ray Reviews for all news related to bluray and also for preorder other hidef hardware

the idea of owning the below titles on blu-ray gives me a hard on but nonetheless here are a must watch titles in a lifetime

Gladiator
Pearl Harbour
Godfather Triology
LOTR Triology
October Sky(hard to find,but a great movie)
300
Submarine(strictly personal)
Road to Perdition(personal again)
Millennium Triology
The Bang Bang Club(personal)
U-571
Public Enemies
Titanic
the Pianist
Batman duology
Indiana Jones Complete
Sherlock Holmes duology
A beautiful Mind
Valkyrie
The Pursuit of Happyness
The last Samurai
Clash Of The Titans
Conviction
Inception
Never Let Me Go
The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button
Freedom Writers
Into The Wild
Forrest Gump
the Hurt Locker


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 30, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> is The Adventures of Tintin (2011) released in Blu-Ray?



Yes.
Flipkart.com: The Adventures Of Tintin movie: Movie: English Blu-ray 2011



R2K said:


> ^^
> I was going to suggest sucker punch
> The visual effects are just mind blowing and can only be enjoyed in HD



ALL that VFX is mindless. Sucker Punch seriously sucked balls....


----------



## debu (Apr 8, 2012)

Public Enemies
Titanic
the Pianist
Batman duology
Indiana Jones Complete
Sherlock Holmes duology
A beautiful Mind


----------



## asingh (Apr 8, 2012)

mitraark said:


> No one bothered to mention _*Sucker Punch*_ ?



But can you watch that over and over again.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 9, 2012)

Sucker Punch sucks..Dont even watch it.


----------

